# Azureus



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

I purchased a "breeding" trio from a local today. When I got home I inspected them closer and was horrified. They are emaciated and look very unhealthy. 










They all look like that. I asked for a refund. I hope he comes through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

Any tips to get these little guys back up to an acceptable weight?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

You will need to keep food available to them daily and hopefully they will recover. Suggest fruit flies and their larvae, if possible termites and 1 day old crickets. Good luck, Bill


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That's pretty shocking. You might try lots of springs too, so they can engage in all day grazing. Please keep us updated.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

That is just not cool. Looks like someone forgot to learn to culture ffs! I hope they recover.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

This whole thing is making me sick. I separated each of them into their own 190oz tub, and gave them a big meal of calcium dusted fruit flies.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Where was the frogs posted for sale ? On this site? I wonder if the Mods could offer some assistance or something to make sure this individual does not take advantage of anyone else?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In case the seller is reading:

IMO, if you can't take care of your frogs and you can't find a buyer, you find a good home for them, for free, asap.


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

I am returning the frogs tomorrow, and the seller is going to work on fattening them up. The seller has been great during this, and I don't have any hard feelings against him or her.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

That's great news! keep us I'm kind when you get them back. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Hopkins said:


> I am returning the frogs tomorrow, and the seller is going to work on fattening them up. The seller has been great during this, and I don't have any hard feelings against him or her.


That is indeed good news that he is going to do the right thing by you and those frogs.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Hopkins said:


> I am returning the frogs tomorrow, and the seller is going to work on fattening them up. The seller has been great during this, and *I don't have any hard feelings against him or her.*


???Why???

This has also happened to me once before, and yep...I've got hard feelings. A seller (even a new one) should know better than to sell frogs in this condition. He/she has totally neglected the health of these frogs and made them suffer, knew they were in the shape they were in, and then tried to make money off of it! 

If you ask me, this is inexcusable. These frogs should have been *given *away to someone who wanted to shoulder the emotional and financial responsibility of hopefully getting them back into good shape and who knew the risks involved. 

I am absolutely a good-hearted and forgiving person who is willing to work with people...but some people just push it too far.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I would be surprised if the frogs make it. Please pm the mods as the feedback is down and there might be other complaints about your seller that people aren't aware about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teckdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

It's not just sellers that are guilty of this.

I went to Busch Gardens in Tampa yesterday and took this:








.

The entire enclosure was bone dry, and these things were barely moving. How can such an accredited zoo allow such abhorrent husbandry?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Teckdragon said:


> It's not just sellers that are guilty of this.
> 
> I went to Busch Gardens in Tampa yesterday and took this:
> 
> ...


Did you bring their condition to the keepers attention?


----------



## Teckdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

billschwinn said:


> Did you bring their condition to the keepers attention?


Tried to. Wasn't a person in sight. Soon as I tried to find anyone, they were "in another department." The only keepers I saw were feeding baby aardvarks and servals.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Put *Tilted* a 7-8day old FF cup into the viv with it. Like Bill said, you want the FF larvae. 1-2months it should bounce back. 
One thing you don't want to do is feed it large quantities at a time, this could overwhelm and stress the frog out put it in even worse conditions. So feed smaller amounts at a time and you should see better results.
Hope this helps you as much as it did for me.


----------

